# Portage Lakes Bass Club is seeking new members



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

The Portage Lakes Bass Club is now enrolling new members for the 2016 bass fishing season rapidly approaching. We fish local area lakes (Portage, Nimi, Milton, Mosquito, Mogadore, Berlin and more!). If you or a friend have a boat with a working live well and trolling motor, and are looking for some low cost competition we encourage you to apply.
We fish for points and trophies, and encourage good fellowship. Angler of the Year and Classic Champ receive beautiful embroidered jackets for trophies.
Whether you're a seasoned tournament fisherman or interested in tournament fishing and want to see what it's all about, then we would like you to come to our first meeting of this year to learn more about our club. That meeting will take place at: M.T. Pockets Pub at 2759 Manchester Road in Akron on Saturday, March 19th at 12 noon. We are not affiliated with B.A.S.S. or FLW. Any questions can be asked on tread and will be answered promptly. If you wish to talk to someone about the club call: Tom at 330-256-1363 or Jeff at 330-848-2546.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Membership fees. Payouts. Entry fees?


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

We are low cost-trophy oriented bass club competition. $45/yr for new members & $40/yr for existing members. Tourneys cost nothing with no payout. Points are gained. Top 12 at end of year vote on lakes to fish for a 2-day Classic. If you want to be A-O-Y you'll probably want to fish them all. Really good tourney fishermen have pasted through our club as well.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

This may just be the ticket for me. I'm looking to dip a toe into the tournament waters so to speak.

Is it one person per boat or do you fish with a partner?


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

ducman491 said:


> This may just be the ticket for me. I'm looking to dip a toe into the tournament waters so to speak.
> 
> Is it one person per boat or do you fish with a partner?


You can fish by yourself which a lot of guys do, or you can fish with another member (buddy) yet competing against each other. Any family member can fish with you also-dad, mom, grandpa, son or daughter without being a member. It is not a team format.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok, I'll probably be at the pub on the 19th sounds like a great way to get started.


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

I am considering this as well. May see you guys at MTPockets.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Fun club. I never rule out the possibility of returning someday when life slows down a little bit!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Is their ever any side betting going on or does the club strictly prohibit betting money on the tournaments


----------



## mikeat (Dec 24, 2008)

DHower08 said:


> Is their ever any side betting going on or does the club strictly prohibit betting money on the tournaments


5.00 big bass pot


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

mikeat said:


> 5.00 big bass pot


Only if you wish. Come on back Cull'in anytime.


----------



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

Planning on coming to the meeting. Hopefully I can work this into my schedule.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

I can't wait to meet all of you planning to attend. Please PM me your name if your coming. If you can not make it, and are still interested PM me your name and address and I'll mail you some info. Looking forward to an exciting season full of fish catches!


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Pm sent (2 actually)


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

It was great to see all our new members today. It's not too late for those on the fence. We have a few spots open still, so get a hold of me or Tom for info and schedule. We'll see everyone at Portage Lakes on April 10. ducman491 your packet will go out with Mondays mail.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Buzzking said:


> It was great to see all our new members today. It's not too late for those on the fence. We have a few spots open still, so get a hold of me or Tom for info and schedule. We'll see everyone at Portage Lakes on April 10. ducman491 your packet will go out with Mondays mail.


Great thank you.


----------

